# Algae eaters in a tanganyikan setup



## Fishman21 (Apr 26, 2010)

I am starting to get some algae in the tank and am wondering what cleaner is hardy enough to live in the hard water setup for Tanganyikans (Requirements - must not grow very large!)


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Fishman21,
I would try a Rubbernose Pleco, have had great success with them in the past with Africans.


----------



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

Tropheus Duboisi? personally, I would cultivate a layer of green algae for these guys.


----------



## Fishman21 (Apr 26, 2010)

To clarify: I don't have any of the algae grazing Tangs otherwise i would be happy cultivating the grass


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

use bristlenose.


----------



## qyrus (Apr 21, 2010)

Nerite snails if you're considering inverts. Depending on size of fish of course.


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

+1 with bristle nose plecos
Been using them in my Malawi tank for many years.
Males may get their bristles trimmed every once in a while but never had a loss.
Silver tips seem to be the hardiest.
I have a couple of young silver tips you can have if you'd like to give it a try.
Cheers!!


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

I've been using bristlenose plecos with my shellies for years, thinking of adding one to my tropheus. Tropheus do graze on algae, but they can't keep up to the algae growth or clean up ability of a bn pleco.


----------



## Fishman21 (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks

I like BN's - have kept them before in other setups. I will take you up on the offer for juveniles.

pm'd you my details to arrange pickup



budahrox said:


> +1 with bristle nose plecos
> Been using them in my Malawi tank for many years.
> Males may get their bristles trimmed every once in a while but never had a loss.
> Silver tips seem to be the hardiest.
> ...


----------

